# Sniffles? :(



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Stella seemed to be sniffling and sneezing a lot today when I picked her up. So I separated her from the other females. I know they can get colds easily- but is there anything I can do? I cant take her to a vet because the closest vet to me that takes small animals is an hour away. They also charge 60 bucks just to take a look at the animal. Meds are even more.. Im afraid I wont be able to afford it right now. I love my mice- but an alternative would be nice.. If there is one.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You can get good antibiotics from most pet stores. 
There are some, meant for fish, that will work wonders on mice. 
But make sure you ask around, and find out which ones to use.

You can also move the mouse in question onto a different kind of bedding, because it may be an alergy, or she may have some irritation from her bedding.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Yea- I put her in a cage with a different bedding. I came home from work and now she seems to be fine ^^ Ill be keeping an eye on her of course. Thanks for the info :]


----------

